# [Sammelthread] Total War: Shogun 2



## mixxed_up (23. November 2010)

[Sammelthread]
Total War: Shogun 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Titel: *_Total War: Shogun 2
_*Release: *_15.02.11
_*Publisher: *_SEGA_
*Entwickler: *_The Creative Assembly_
*Engine: *_Warscape (modifiziert)
_*Kopierschutz:* _Steam_
*Thema/Schauplatz: *Japan des Mittelalters
*Vorbestellbar?:* Ja, *Klick*

*Facts:*


_Shogun 2_ wird im mittelalterlichen Japan spielen.
Beleuchtet werden die Kämpfe um die Stellung des *Shoguns*, der alle Völker Japas unter einem Banner regiert.
Das Spiel soll nur mit einer* perfekten KI* auf den Markt kommen.
Damit sichtbar wird, dass _Shogun 2_ Teil einer Reihe ist, hat man sich dafür entschieden, _Total War _über den eigentlichen Titel zu stellen.
Das Spiel wird wieder _*Steam *_als Kopierschutz nutzen.
_Shogun 2_ wird über einen *umfangreichen Online-Modus* mit Avataren und Erfahrungspunkten verfügen.
Man wird mit* 9 unterschiedlichen Parteien* spielen können.
Für die Musik wurden echte *japanische Trommeln* und *professionelle Akteure* eingespannt.
Man denkt über eine zukünftige *Konsolenportierung *nach.
Die Engine wurde komplett überarbeitet und bietet jetzt auch *DX11 *inkl. *Tesselation *zur Verbesserung der Optik und bietet dank des deutlich verringerten CPU-Overheads eine *hohe Performance*.



			
				Systemanforderungen schrieb:
			
		

> Minimale Systemkonfiguration (Benötigt für das Spielen von Total War: Shogun 2):
> 
> * 2 GHz Intel Dual Core processor / 2.6 GHz Intel Single Core Prozessor , oder AMD gleichwertig (mit SSE2)
> * 1GB RAM (XP), 2GB RAM (Vista / Windows7)
> ...



Es wird drei Versionen des Spiels geben. 

Neben der normalen Edition buhlt die Limited Edition mit einem exklusiven Clan, einer neuen Schlacht, einem Rüstungsset für Online-Avatare und einem Startkonto mit extra Erfahrungspunkten für Onlinespiele um die Käuferschaft.

Für Sammler wird es eine Collectors Edition in einer Bambusreplika-Box geben, die die Limited Edition sowie eine Figur von Takeda Shingen und ein Artbook beinhaltet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Hier geht's zum Test von PCGames: 

http://www.pcgames.de/Shogun-2-Tota...ine-tolles-Spiel-mit-alten-Schwaechen-815347/



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSv0jJ31eCY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yFuYTC9jXc&feature
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXUOt_d5hgw&feature
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-cLeBFn8zM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CItSb0SVZOw&feature
​​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Shogun 2: Total War*

Also ich freu mich schon drauf! 

Endlich wieder "back to the roots"! 
Ich hab den ersten Teil schon nächtelang gespielt und nun nach Jahren der Reife gibts Teil 2 … wo ist der Button zum vorbestellen.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Shogun 2: Total War*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> wo ist der Button zum vorbestellen.




Steht doch da oben, bei den Daten. 
Hab ich gleich für Fans da mit hingekritzelt.


----------



## thysol (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Shogun 2: Total War*

Wenn das Spiel gut wird hole ich es mir auch. Empire Total War hab ich laut Steam schon 79 Stunden gezockt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Shogun 2: Total War*

Nur 79 h du bist kein Fan!


----------



## mixxed_up (27. November 2010)

*Update*

Name des Spiels geändert, es heißt nun "Total War: Shogun 2". Außerdem wurde ein erster Packshot veröffentlicht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. November 2010)

Hm, also die Namesänderung hats echt nicht gebraucht. Frag mich gerade, warum Medievil II nicht auch "Total War: Medieval II" genannt wurde gehört schließlich doch auch zur Serie?


----------



## Jagiełło (27. November 2010)

Hoffen wir mal auf ne gute KI...und darauf, dass auch abseits des Feldes für genug Spielmöglichkeiten gesorgt wird^^


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Januar 2011)

Größeres Update mit neuen Videos, Facts und Bildern.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Januar 2011)

Da gibts was ganz Neues 

Shogun 2 - Total War: Engine bietet DirectX 11 für mehr Grafikdetails - directx 11, sega, shogun 2 total war


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Januar 2011)

Steht seit gestern oben bei den Facts. Ich hab deine Nachricht schon Ernst genommen.


----------



## HeLLp (4. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab auch richtig Bock drauf und bin ein alter Fan der Reihe aber der zweite Battlereport macht mich ein wenig misstrauisch. Abgesehen davon das derjenige an der Maus nicht wirklich gut spielt, sieht man dort doch so einige Wegfindungsprobleme, speziell wie alle Soldaten im Entenmarsch hintereinander her laufen. 
Noch haben sie etwas Zeit das Spiel zu polieren, dann kann uns endlich wieder ein richtig guter Titel in´s Haus stehen.
Ich hoffe nur das man dieses mal nicht so verladen wird im Blick auf den fehlenden Coop-Modus, denn das was da nach Ewigkeiten nachgeliefert wurde, war eine Frechheit.


----------



## pcfreak26 (5. Januar 2011)

Total War, oh ja, hab mir vor ca 8 Monaten die Anthologie (Shogun, Medievil 1+2, Rome und Empire dabei) geholt, und gleich erstmal Empire Stundenlang gespielt. Napoleon hab ich mir nen Monat später besorgt. Auf meinem Laptop hab ich noch Shogun und Medievil 1 drauf, mehr geht leider nicht.

Ich warte schon gespannt auf Shogun 2.


----------



## Infonidus (6. Januar 2011)

Also die* Systemanforderungen* wurden veröffentlicht:

Minimale Systemkonfiguration (Benötigt für das Spielen von Total War: Shogun 2):

* 2 GHz Intel Dual Core processor / 2.6 GHz Intel Single Core Prozessor , oder AMD gleichwertig (mit SSE2)
* 1GB RAM (XP), 2GB RAM (Vista / Windows7)
* 256 MB DirectX 9.0c unterstützende Grafikkarte (Shader Model 3)
* 1024×768 minimale Bildschirmauflösung
* 20GB freier Festplattenspeicher

Empfohlene Systemkonfiguration (Empfohlen für einen optimalen Spielspass in Total War: Shogun 2):

* 2nd Generation Intel® Core™i5 Prozessor (oder besser), oder AMD gleichwertig
* 2GB RAM (XP), 4GB RAM (Vista / Windows7)
* AMD Radeon HD 5000 und 6000 Serien-Grafikkarten oder gleichwertige DirectX 11 unterstützende Grafikkarte
* 1280×1024 minimale Bildschirmauflösung
* 20GB freier Festplattenspeicher

aus http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/01/06/total-war-shogun-2-system-specs-revealed/


----------



## Jagiełło (7. Januar 2011)

Ich hab sowas aufgeschnappt: Das Game würde keine Mods mehr unterstützen. Stimmt das? Wisst ihr was genaueres


----------



## NuTSkuL (7. Januar 2011)

kann ich mir nich so richtig vorstellen. selbst wenn dies nicht vorgesehen sein sollte, wird es der community schon iwi gelingen.
ich sag nur cod mw2...sollte nie gemoddet werden oder ähnliches und siehe da...

wenn das spiel aber so geil genug sein sollte, würde es mich aber auch nicht stören


----------



## Jagiełło (7. Januar 2011)

Ich bin gegen alle Modding-Restriktionen. Erstens aus Gründen der Fairness, man erwirbt das Game ja und solange ökonomisch kein Schaden durchs Modden entsteht (meißt ist es ja sogar umgekehrt), soll man das Game auch mit Community-Inhalten aufwerten dürfen, das ist IMO ein Recht des Käufers. Zum anderen sind Mods gerade in der TW-Reihe etabliert und steigern den Spaß doch deutlich (z.B. Stainless Steel, For King or Country etc.), da das ungemoddete Hauptspiel doch immer etwas oberflächlich gerät. 

Schon bei Medieval 2 gabs gewisse Einschränkungen, die man auf legalem Wege nicht umgehen konnte, z.B. waren die maximale Anzahl der Fraktionen und der Einheitentypen in der .exe des Games kodiert.

Wie gesagt, ich hab das mit dem völligen Modding-Verbot in Shogun 2 nur  aufgeschnappt, aber generell würde es in die zunehmend restriktive Firmenpolitik vieler Publisher passen. 

Wer was definitves weis bitte posten.


----------



## wiley (8. Januar 2011)

damit würden sie sich ins eigene bein kleistern.die total war serie lebt von der modding scene.

kaufen würde/werde ich es trotzdem,es hätte allerdings einen äusserst faden beigeschmack.

nuja,time will tell


----------



## vIP $h0gun (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte mir das spiel kaufen und wollte fragen ob mein notebook das schafft.

Asus x72dr-ty012v

AMD Athlon 2 cores P320 2,1 gh
ATI Moblity Radeon Hd 5470 1 GB
Arbeitspeicher:4GB 

Ich wollte fragen ob ich es das nicht nur auf der Minimalen Einstellung spielen kann oder auch auf der Erweiterten


----------



## wiley (11. Januar 2011)

da wirste rumprobieren müssen da deine grafikkarte etwas schwach auf der brust ist.kannst aber bestimmt einiges auf medium stellen,ausserdem besteht ja wahrscheinlich die möglichkeit den shader regler auf zwei zu stellen.zumindest war es bei den letzten teilen so.


----------



## vIP $h0gun (11. Januar 2011)

Ok danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Januar 2011)

Es gibt mal wieder ein paar Neuigkeiten auf der PCGH-Main zur Technik.

Shogun 2: PCGH-Interview verrät Details zur Mehrkern-Unterstützung und zur Physikengine - directx 11, sega, shogun 2 total war


----------



## meuchel14 (30. Januar 2011)

freu mich auch schon total 
hab empire 200 stunden gezockt 
hoffentlich ham sie die alten fehler behoben (warn nich viele aber trotzdem)
vor allem die KI und die langzeitmotivation: das problem war, dass nach 200 h das spiel irgentwann zu wenig aktion hatte 
schon allein eine kurze kampanie hat ja so ungefähr 20 h gedauert 
desswegen haab ich ziehmlich viele angefangende kurze kampanien, die ich dann bei dem 40-45 jahr aufgehört hab weil ich kein bock mehr hatte und nen shooter oder so gezockt hab


----------



## vIP $h0gun (1. Februar 2011)

Meine zweite frage ist, ob die zwischensequensen dann hacken wegen meinem laptop. Weil bei Napoleon haben die szenen von den duelen gehackt
heir sind nochmal meine daten 
asus x72dr-ty012v
AMD Athlon II 2cores p320 2,1 GHz
ATI mobillty Radeon HD 5470 ; Vram 1GB
4GB Arbeitsspeicher

mfg vIP $h0gun


----------



## rUdeBoy (3. Februar 2011)

Dann geht der Mist wieder los... von wegen "ich mach noch ein oder zwei Runden, dann gehs in die Heia"...
Man merkt aber nicht, dass man für jede Runde mal gut und gerne eine halbe Stunde brauch bis man alle Städte versorgt hat, bestenfalls kommt dann noch ne Schalcht dazwischen und schon sitzt man am nächsten Tag mit verquollenen Augen auf der Arbeit und schaft den Tag mit viel Kaffee nur mit Ach und Krach 

Freu mich natürlich trotzdem schon wie ein Honigkuchenpferd 

Vorher muss aber noch eine neue Grafikkarte her... so langsam reicht die gute ale 88GTX dann doch nicht mehr aus


----------



## Yakuza (22. Februar 2011)

heute kommt die Demo


----------



## FunkSinatra (22. Februar 2011)

Jo, hab irgendwo gelesen, dass die so gegen 5pm GMT, also bei uns 18Uhr falls ich das richtig verstanden hab, über Steam rauskommen soll. 

Also bisl Geduld noch


----------



## d00mfreak (23. Februar 2011)

Hab heute die Demo runtergeladen. Kann man da wirklich nur das Tutorial, und ein paar Instant Schlachten spielen? Die Kampagne würde mich um einiges mehr interessieren...


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Februar 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Hab heute die Demo runtergeladen. Kann man da wirklich nur das Tutorial, und ein paar Instant Schlachten spielen? Die Kampagne würde mich um einiges mehr interessieren...


 
Wenn man das könnte, wäre es ja keine Demo.


----------



## d00mfreak (23. Februar 2011)

Naja, man hätte auch eine zeitlich oder durch die Rundenanzahl begrenzte Große Kampagne einbauen können. Die Echtzeitschlachten interessieren mich nämlich so gut wie gar nicht


----------



## Chaule (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

sagt mal könnt ihr bei den Grafikeinstellungen die Kantenglättung aktivieren?
Bei mir funktioniert das Ganze nämlich nicht. Und ohne Kantenglättung sieht das Spiel eher bescheiden aus.


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. Februar 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Die Echtzeitschlachten interessieren mich nämlich so gut wie gar nicht



Dann brauchste dir das Game ja gar nicht kaufen, denn darin ist doch gerade der Spielspass … das ist STRATEGIE! 



			
				Chaule schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal könnt ihr bei den Grafikeinstellungen die Kantenglättung aktivieren?


Nein, das kann keiner!


----------



## Shinchyko (25. Februar 2011)

Hab nun  auch mal Shogun 2 Demo gezockt. Und es gefällt mir, trotz der generellen Einheitengleichheit sehr gut. Hab die Schlacht bei dem 2ten Anlauf auch gut hinbekommen^.^
Die Grafik finde ich jetzt schon unter DX10 hammer. Mit meinem System leuft, das Game eig ganz gut flüssig. Lediglich, wenn viele Einheiten aufeinander Treffen, ruckelt es was.

Was mir aber auch aufgefallen ist, das das Game durchaus (wenn auch nur wenig) von mehr Ram profitiert.
Nach dem Kampf, an einer Stelle wo es ruckelte, habe ich mal nachgesehen und habe bemerkt, das 4.2Gbyte Ram in benutzung waren. Wäre schön, wenn PCGH hier bei der Vollversion demnächst mal einen umfassenden Bench inc. Ram usw erstellen würde  

Schön ist im übrigen auch, das Steam nun wärend des Games mit F12 Screens macht
Hier maln paar Screenes 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Februar 2011)

Shinchyko schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grafik finde ich jetzt schon unter DX10 hammer.


Die Demo nutzt nur DX9!


----------



## Black Goblin (26. Februar 2011)

Na also ich weiß nich recht was von Shogun halten soll. 

Ich habe sei Medieval Alle TW Spiele gespielt aber irgentwie fhlt sich Shogun eher wie eine Mod zu Empire an. 

Wenn Shogun unter 30€ fallen sollte wärs wohl einen blick wert, aber für einen Vollpreistitel bietet es mir einfach zu wenig neues.

Ich denk da bleibe ich lieber erstmal bei Medieval II & Empire


----------



## Collin (27. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute
Ich habe echt Probleme mit der Demo. Die Performance ist echt mies und ich weiß nicht woran das liegt. 
Mein System:
AMD Phenom II 940 @ 3 Ghz
HD 4870 1GB
4 GB Ram
Egal welche Grafikeinstellungen ich einstelle in den schlachten habe ich wenn ich nahe ranzoome habe ich 15-20 FPS. Ich habe die Treiber 10.2, 10.9 und 11.2 getestet. Immer das selbe   
Hat jemand mit der selben Grafikkarte das selbe Problem???
Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. März 2011)

Es gibt nun einen Test zu Shogun 2 bei PC Games Hardware.

Außerdem steht nun fest, dass Shogun 2 einen DirectX-11-Patch bekommt - 2-4 Wochen nach Release.


----------



## DJ-SK (11. März 2011)

@Collin: Bei der Grafikkarte brauchst du dich wirklich nicht zu wundern, wenn du bei 15-20 Fps rumdudelst... Shogun 2 ist ein echter Sumoringer wenns um den Hardwarehunger geht! 
Selbst neueste Hardware ist nur ein Frühstück für ihn!


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2011)

Ich hab in den Schlachten selbst mit der GTX 470 nur durchschnittlich 20 FPS. Das Spiel geht gut ran. Grafik find ich aber bescheiden. Hoffe, da kommt noch was. Kantenglättung, DX11 und so...


----------



## d00mfreak (12. März 2011)

Ich musste grad mit Groll feststellen, dass die Nicht-Limited Edition, welche ich nicht vorbestellt habe, um gut 10€ reduziert worden ist. Ich kaufe nie wieder was, bevor es erschienen ist


----------



## Collin (13. März 2011)

DJ-SK schrieb:


> @Collin: Bei der Grafikkarte brauchst du dich wirklich nicht zu wundern, wenn du bei 15-20 Fps rumdudelst... Shogun 2 ist ein echter Sumoringer wenns um den Hardwarehunger geht!
> Selbst neueste Hardware ist nur ein Frühstück für ihn!



Die Problematik mit der Demo hat sich eigentlich erledigt, da es sich dabei um einen alten Code handelt. Was mich so wudnerte war, dass Leute mit einer 8800GT und einem E8400 alles auf max ohne einen Ruckler zocken konnten. Nun hoffe ich einfach nur das die Performance ausreichend ist. Es gibt zwar schon einen Test in dem steht, dass eine GTX260 nur für mittlere Details reichen würde (unter DX10) aber ich hoffe trotzdem noch auf Optimierungen .


----------



## crah (14. März 2011)

hi,

ich habe heute mein spiel von amazon heute erhalten aber muss leider erst bis morgen abend warten (wegen arbeit)

mfg crah


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2011)

Gestern kam auch meine Grand Master-Edition. Was für ein fetter Karton. oO

Heute Abend gibt´s Fotos.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. März 2011)

Ja, das würde ich auch gerne sehen.


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2011)

Ich werd schauen, das die Fotos schön werden. 

Leider kann ich die Edition auf Grund des Seltenheitswertes nicht öffnen^^ 

Aber soviel vorweg... Ich hab einige CE´s. Aber diese ist so ziemlich die größte bis jetzt.


----------



## Chaule (15. März 2011)

In der Vollversion funktioniert die Kantenglättung ja genauso wenig wie in der Demo.
Funktioniert das erst mit dem direktX 11 Patch oder wie?

Also ohne Kantenglättung rühr ich das Spiel nicht an. Sieht einfach furchtbar aus.


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2011)

Wie versprochen hier die Bilder der Grandmaster Edition.  Sorry für die Qualität, aber ich hab keine Digi-Cam. 

Zum Größenvergleich hab ich eine normale DVD-Hülle genommen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. März 2011)

Naja, mir war das zusätzliche Schachbrett keine 50€-Aufpreis wert .... hab "nur" die normale Collectors Edition (die da ja auch drin ist). Kam auch endlich vor etwas über 'ner Stunde mal an .... naja, aber ich kanns grad nicht installieren, Steam-Server sind überlastet. 

Da beim Painkiller Fotos davon fehlen adde ich hier mal kurz welche (iPhone 3GS Cam, also auch miese Quali, sry ^^):
*Hab jetzt endlich jemanden, der meine PCGHs vor altpapierentsorgenden, übereifrigen Mitbewohnern verteidigt!* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## martinger (15. März 2011)

hab heute auch meine Collectors Edition gekriegt.
Zwei Mankos: 
1. ist mit Steam account verlinkt. Klar, ist nicht soooo schlimm aber...naja.
2. der lädt jetzt das spiel per steam runter? oO?? Bin verwirrt lol


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. März 2011)

Kannst es auch von der DVD installieren.


----------



## martinger (15. März 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Kannst es auch von der DVD installieren.


 
mille grazie!!


----------



## Lucius84 (16. März 2011)

Hey Leute, 

hab heute die Limited Edition gekauft und installiert aber noch Shadermod 3.0 was ja normal ist weil Direct X 10/11 noch nageliefert wird aber warum hab ich keine Kantenglättung? Dachte wäre nur in der Demo so.

MfG Lucius


----------



## knoedelfan (16. März 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander

Ich habe gestern das Paket mit der "Limited Edition" erhalten. Die erste DVD (Disk 1) wurde natürlich sofort eingelegt und die Installation begonnen.
Während der ersten Installationsschritte war dann die Anmeldung bei "Steam" nötig. Nun läuft der Download der Updates! Kann das sein, daß dieser
Update bereits mehr als 16GB groß ist? Oder zeigt mein System da einen falschen Wert an. Ich habe leider nur mobiles Internet und leider auch kein
UMTS sondern nur EDGE (14,5KB/sek.). Das würde bedeuten, daß dieses Update mehr als 23 Tage ununterbrochen laufen muss! So wird es jedenfalls
angezeigt!

Das Paket beinhaltet ja 2 DVD (also Disk 1 und Disk2). Wann wird denn Disk 2 während der Installation verlangt? Bei mir liegt sie immer noch unbenützt
in der DVD-Hülle.


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, kann man sich bei dem Spiel aussuchen, wie es installiert wird. 

Schau mal hier rein. Dort werden einige der Probleme beschrieben.

Total War: Shogun 2 - Technische Probleme und Installations-Tipps - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (16. März 2011)

Einfach mal 2 Posts weiter vorne lesen hätte die Frage auch beantwortet ...


----------



## knoedelfan (16. März 2011)

Hallo Painkiller

Vielen Dank. Mit der Beschreibung aus Deinem Link hat die Installation incl. Disk 2 nun geklappt. Nun will "Stream" nur noch 500MB downloaden.
Das dauert bei mir wohl wieder so an die 8 - 9 Stunden. Ohne DSL sind wohl "moderne" Spiele nicht für mich gemacht. Damals, Ende der 80er
hatte ich das einzige bisherige Spiel ausser Chess mal installiert. Das waren 3 Disketten a`1,44MB. Dann konnte man durch´s Universum 
fliegen und Löwen-Piloten od. Tiger-Piloten bekämpfen. Es war keine Internetverbindung von nöten. Das waren noch Zeiten!

Hallo *Ob4ru|3r

Danke. Mein Fehler war aber, die Ansprüche des Spieles auf eine schnelle Internetverbindung völlig zu unterschätzen. Kommt vor, das man
sich täuscht. Leider.

Wenn die DX11-Fähigkeit als Update kommt, dann steh ich wieder vor einem Haufen an Gigabyte........ tja war wohl eher Blauäugig von mir!
 *


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2011)

@ knoedelfan

Naja, das mit den Downloads ist so eine Sache... Meistens erscheinen schon die ersten Patches wenn das Spiel noch gar nicht auf den Markt ist. Einerseits ist das gut, weil eben der Support für die Spieler sichtbar ist, andererseits schlecht, da sowas immer auf ein unfertiges Spiel hinweist. Bestes Beispiel: Dragon Age II -.-


----------



## knoedelfan (16. März 2011)

Hallo Painkiller

Ich hätte es ja wissen müssen (ich habe es nur verdrängt). Die Downloads und mobiles Internet mit EDGE vertragen sich nicht so recht. 

Tja. Die Downloads...... Ich habe auf DSL gewartet. Es wurde nie in meiner Wohngegend auf dem Lande realisiert. Auch für viel Geld ist es nicht zu bekommen.
Nun warte ich auf LTE....... Für UMTS bin ich zu weit vom Sendemast entfernt.

Aber genug. Morgen sind auch die restlichen 500MB herunter geladen. Bis dahin kann ich mich ja mit dem Handbuch und der beeindruckenden Liste an
Tasten-Befehlen beschäftigen. Wer soll sich das den nur merken. Gute Güte. Wird schon werden. 

Bin jedenfalls gespannt wie sich Shogun 2 auf meinem System so spielen lässt.

ASUS Crosshair II Formula, 2 x 450 GTS (SLI), 8GB Hauptspeicher, Phenom II 965.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (16. März 2011)

Kleiner Tipp um künftigen Problemen mit Shogun 2 aus dem Weg zu gehen: Rechtskicke auf das Spiel, gehe unter Eigenschaften dann auf den Reiter Updates. Dort kannst du deaktivieren dass das Spiel künftig automatisch gepatcht wird sobald ein Update raus ist. Ansonsten würdest du wenn du online bist mit deinem Steam-Account deine Leitung unnötig wieder verstopfen ... ausserdem empfiehlt es sich bei schlechtem Internet ganz in den Offline-Modus zu gehen nach der Installation.


----------



## knoedelfan (16. März 2011)

Hallo Ob4ru|3r

Danke für den Tipp.
Das mit dem Schalter, um Updates nicht mehr automatisch herunter zu laden habe ich bereits entdeckt und auch deaktiviert! Jetzt sollte Ruhe sein.
Das durchprobieren der verschiedenen Optionen kann bei so einer langsamen Verbindung sehr schnell zum Abschiessen des Programmes führen.
Ein Nachteil, den man sich mit DSL vieleicht nicht vorstellen kann. Es ist einfach eine Plage.
Die 500MB die noch fehlen, lade ich nun seit heute Mittag herunter. Nun fehlen gegen 19 Uhr noch 240MB. Das kann ich noch abwarten. 

Wie funktioniert das mit dem absoluten Offline-Modus? Hast Du da bitte einen Tipp für mich! Ist dann keine Internetverbindung zu Steam mehr nötig?


----------



## martinger (16. März 2011)

Hammer game. Habs heute nun angezockt. Als alter Hase der Total War reihe kann man gleich loslegen.

Was aber auch noch krass ist, ist der Hardwarehunger 
Als Ultra hab ich meistens 15-20 FPS. Musste auf Mittel stellen. Dann gehts flüßig  Aber auch so is die Grafik top, aber total unwichtig


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. März 2011)

Habs auch angespielt - performancemäßig läuft das Ding auch auf Ultra und FullHD sehr flüssig (hab die FPS nicht gemessen aber über 30 sinds garantiert), sogar wenn ich meine Karte nur mit 600MHz auf Sparflamme betreibe - vielleicht ändert sich das mit dem DX11 Patch und die vollen 900MHz müssen her 

Zum Spiel: was ich bisher gesehen habe sehr gut gelungen, aber...

...boah is das ding schwer^^
Ich hab die Tutorials alle gespielt und behaupte mal die Spielmechanik verstanden zu haben. Trotzdem komme ich in der kampagne selbst auf leicht nicht über 5 oder 6 Provinzen hinweg weil sobald ich jemandem den krieg erkläre sehr, sehr viele Truppen mich von allen Seiten überrennen.

Entweder habe ich irgendwas noch im argen was ich grob falsch mache oder das Ding ist wirklich bockschwer^^


----------



## nederhash (17. März 2011)

mir gehts  auch nicht anders, hab ca 7 multiplayermatches gezockt und jedes mal gnadenlos veloren


----------



## Painkiller (17. März 2011)

@ knoedelfan

Hast du mal geschaut, ob Kabel Deutschland in deinem Gebiet verfügbar ist? Das wäre doch eine Option, oder?!


----------



## knoedelfan (17. März 2011)

Hallo Painkiller

Nein. Weder Kabel und somit auch Kabel-Deutschland ist verfügbar. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist wirklich das mobile Internet mit Flatrate.
Alternativ halt ISDN analog bei der Telekom ohne Flat und einer saftigen Kostenfalle inclusive.

Ach ja. Ich wohne mitten in Bayern. Kohls Mädchen hat mir DSL versprochen und das Versprechen gebrochen. Nun verspricht sie mir LTE......
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern hat eine bessere Flächenabdeckung als meine Wohngegend.

So. Heute morgen war das Spiel nach den Downloads endlich bereit.

Meine 2 x Nvidia 450 GTS (SLI) werden voll ausgelastet, schlagen sich aber wacker. Alles ist auf Ultra. Die Framerate liegt immer so um die 30FPS.

Das Spiel ist sauschwer (für einen Neuling wie mich). Das dauert wohl mehrere Trainingstage, bis ich hinter alle Funktionen gekommen bin! 
Bisher habe ich meine Schiffe nur auf den Grund des Meeres geschickt und meine Truppen laufen irgendwann mal alle davon mit blutiger Nase.

Die Grafik ist beeindruckend. Keinerlei Probleme mit der Darstellung. Selbst die Ruderblätter sind unter der Wasseroberfläche zu erkennen.
Also das ist schon wirklich ein Quantensprung gegenüber dem ersten DOS-Spiel das ich noch kenne.


----------



## Painkiller (17. März 2011)

Das ist mit Total War immer so. Aber wenn man sich mal eingearbeitet hat, kann man nicht mehr aufhören!


----------



## d00mfreak (17. März 2011)

Kommt AA eigtl. erst mitm Dx 11 Patch?


----------



## knoedelfan (17. März 2011)

Ich hab da eine Frage: Könnte Shogun 2 auch auf meinem Notebook laufen? Natürlich mit den kleinsten Vorgaben der Konfiguration von Shogun 2!

Mein Notebook: HP Notebook 625 mit Athlon II (X2) P360 (max. 2300Mhz) und ATI GPU Mobility Radeon 4200. RAM 8 GB. HD 750 GB 16MB-Cache 7200Upm.

Leider haben die wenigsten von Euch ein Sys-Profil bzw. eine Signatur aus der man sich Anhaltspunkte heraus lesen könnte!


----------



## Painkiller (17. März 2011)

Könnte eng werden, aber Versuch macht Klug! 

Shogun 2: Systemanforderungen fallen überraschend hoch aus - systemanforderungen, shogun 2 total war


----------



## knoedelfan (17. März 2011)

Jaja. Solche Tests hab ich natürlich verschlungen....... Aber da geht man eher von den erfreulich hohen, spaßmachenden Konfigurationseinstellungen aus. 

Tja. Versuch mach Klug. Ein Ratschlag der meiner Einstellung entspricht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. März 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Entweder habe ich irgendwas noch im argen was ich grob falsch mache oder das Ding ist wirklich bockschwer^^


 
Mh, habs jetzt noch nicht anspielen können (Dragon Age 2 noch nicht durch, und heute kommt schon Brotherhood raus, ARGH!!!, Zeitmangel trotz Semesterferien xD), obwohls schon auf meiner Platte liegt ....

Bisher wars aber immer so dass man über das Diplomatiesystem die Kampagne gewinnt. Man sucht sich Verbündete in der Richtung in die man erst mal nicht expandieren will und überfällt erst mal kleinere Reiche, besonderes Augenmerk dabei auf Städte mit besonderen Ressourcen und Häfen, die immer viel Geld bringen und damit früh die eigene Wirtschaft aufzubauen, da man später doch recht viel Geld braucht für den Armeeunterhalt. Angreifen immer mit mehreren Armeen / zahlenmässiger Überlegenheit um mit schnellen Durchmärschen in einer Richtung den Widerstand schnell zu brechen und sich dann Nation für Nation vorarbeiten ... dabei aber die Verbündeten so lange bei Laune halten bis diese dem eigenen Marschplänen nach an der Reihe sind. So hat man bisher auch die Vorgänger gewonnen (sofern die KI sich an die Verträge hält, falls nicht wirds etwas schwerer ...). Mal schauen, vielleicht finde ich ja noch etwas Zeit um es anzuzocken, dann kann ich auch bessere Tipps geben als eigentlicher Total War Veteran.


----------



## Painkiller (17. März 2011)

Und schon ist der erste Patch da. 

Shogun 2: Patch 1.1 veröffentlicht - sega, shogun 2 total war, creative assembly


----------



## knoedelfan (17. März 2011)

Soso. Ein Patch. Na prima. Das tut meiner Internetverbindung gut.
Da ich ja den "automatischen Download" abgeschaltet habe, kommt nun die Frage wie ich diesen Patch installieren kann. Download wieder auf "automatisch"?
Den Patch sollte ich schon herunter laden, da ja auch das Tutorial (siehe unten) betroffen ist.


Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen, das Tutorial Schritt für Schritt mit Wiederholung auszuführen. Für einen absoluten Neuling wohl die beste Lernmethode.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. März 2011)

@Ob4ru|3r:

Naja, erst mal danke für die Tipps, ich werds mal wieder versuchen (obwohl ich bereits grob so gespielt habe wie du es vorschlägst).

naja, ein paar Partien mehr und wir werden sehen (oder auch nicht ).


----------



## d00mfreak (19. März 2011)

Moin

Weiß jemand, wie man Provinzen bekehrt? Hab mir zwei Mönche gebaut, diese in die betreffende Region geschickt, dennoch scheinen sich diese elenden Christen pudelwohl zu fühlen 

Laut der Enzyklopädie sollte das reichen, kann aber leider keinen Effekt erkennen


----------



## crah (19. März 2011)

Ich habe immer probleme das meine Provinzen so scnell pleite gehen 
was heißt eigentlich man soll seine schlösser optimieren sagt mein berater immer?


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

Nicht soviele Truppen kaufen, die Schlösser aufrüsten und immer schön forschen, dann klappts auch mit dem Geld! Handelsbeziehungen spülen auch Geld in die Tasche und wenn du Schiffe auf Handelsrouten der Gegner stellst gibts auch noch ein paar Taler zusätzlich.


----------



## knoedelfan (20. März 2011)

Hallo

Ich gehe momentan Punkt für Punkt (mit Wiederholung) das Tutorial durch. Es ist mein erstes Spiel aus der Total War-Serie. Das Tutorial ist sehr gut gemacht.
Schritt für Schritt erlernt man die Bedienung. Aber es verbirgt sich im Tutorial auch der Gedanke des Programmierers. So kann man auch lernen, wie das Spiel
so "denkt".

Ach ja. Ich habe nun die Standard-Version von Shogun 2 auf meinem Notebook (2300Mhz-CPU, Radeon Mobility 4200, 8 GB Ram) installiert. In "niedriger Auflösung" dient es nun dem Lernfortschritt durch das Tutorial. Das genügt fürs erste mal. Richtige Grafik läuft dann auf dem "Großen". 

Ach ja. RAM benötigt Shogun 2 nicht übermässig. Ein Rechner mit 4 GB reicht wohl völlig aus. Auch scheinen die Nv 450 GTS mit 1024 MB GPU-Speicher
völlig ausreichend zu sein auch wenn die FPS nicht in den Himmel wachsen. Es ist dennoch spielbar mit meinem System.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2011)

knoedelfan schrieb:


> Ach ja. RAM benötigt Shogun 2 nicht übermässig. Ein Rechner mit 4 GB reicht wohl völlig aus. Auch scheinen die Nv 450 GTS mit 1024 MB GPU-Speicher
> völlig ausreichend zu sein auch wenn die FPS nicht in den Himmel wachsen.


 
Zumindest da kann ich dir genau sagen was das Spiel frisst:
1920x1200, alles auf Ultra und alle Effekte an benötigen nach 2-3 Stunden Spielzeit maximal 1113 MB vRAM - so erklärt der Afterburner von MSI.
Eine 1GB Karte ist also ausreichend, wenn auch ziemlich knapp wenn man alles aufdreht (die 100MB die da fehlen werden wohl auch nachgeladen werden können). Wenn irgendwann per DX11 noch ein paar Effekte dazukommen und Antialiasing möglich wird wirds wohl eher zu 1,5GB gehen.


----------



## knoedelfan (21. März 2011)

Ich will euch nicht vorenthalten, das ich auf ein Problem gestoßen bin.

Während meines selbst auferlegten Lehrgangs durch das Tutorial von Shogun 2 ist bei mir ein Grafikfehler aufgetreten. Tutorial "Seeschlacht für Anfänger":

1. Notebook mit ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4200 (RS880M) [Hewlett-Packard] und bedienen der "Ansicht schräg von oben" und Ändern auf "gerade Ansicht" war das Meer plötzlich weg. Die Schiffe schwebten über dem Meeresboden und neben der Insel. Der Fehler ist bei mir reproduzierbar.
Ändere ich den Blickwinkel dann mit der Zoomfunktion wieder, dann taucht das Meerwasser wieder auf.
Ich habe momentan den Treiber 11.2 Mobility für Radeon 4xxx installiert. Dieser Treiber ist wohl der aktuelle WHQL.

2. Dieser Fehler konnte am "großen PC" mit Nvidia 450 GTS nicht nachvollzogen werden. Der Treiber ist dort der Nvidiatreiber 267.59 WHQL.

Habt Ihr änliches beobachtet?


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2011)

Notebookchips sind für so was halt "anfälliger", vor allen so was wie ein HD 4200, den an sich kein Hersteller zum SPielen eingebaut hat  Vlt. probier es mal mit einem älteren Treiber?


Und ne Frage: wie geht denn der Mulitplayer? Ich hab einen Avatar erstellt, eine Provinz gewählt und komme dann zu einer Karte, ab dann kann ich NICHTS mehr machen - egal wo ich hinklicke. Nur im Chat-Fenster auf "beitreten" kann ich klicken, aber sonst geht nix, auch ESC bringt nichts - ich musste es per Taskmanager beenden ^^

Siehe Screenie


----------



## Shiny49 (21. März 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Notebookchips sind für so was halt "anfälliger", vor allen so was wie ein HD 4200, den an sich kein Hersteller zum SPielen eingebaut hat  Vlt. probier es mal mit einem älteren Treiber?
> 
> 
> Und ne Frage: wie geht denn der Mulitplayer? Ich hab einen Avatar erstellt, eine Provinz gewählt und komme dann zu einer Karte, ab dann kann ich NICHTS mehr machen - egal wo ich hinklicke. Nur im Chat-Fenster auf "beitreten" kann ich klicken, aber sonst geht nix, auch ESC bringt nichts - ich musste es per Taskmanager beenden ^^
> ...


 
Das ist normal. Manchmal buggt das Spiel hart rum. AltF4 wirste noch öfters brauchen ^^


----------



## knoedelfan (21. März 2011)

Hallo Herbboy

So wie´s für mich aussieht, haben die AMD-Treiber (ATI) allesamt noch das "Kinderschuhproblem". Ich werde also nicht auf einen älteren umsteigen sondern
geduldig (wie viele andere AMD-Grafikkartenbesitzer) auf die neuen hoffentlich besseren Treiber warten.

Ich habe Shogun 2 auf dem Notebook ja in geringster Auflösung installiert. Damit geht das Lernen ganz gut. Wenn ich Treiberproblemen aus dem Wege gehen will, kann ich ja auf meinen Desktop mit Nvidia-Grafik zurückgreifen.

Trotz alledem. Das Seeschlachten-Tutorial hab ich mittlerweile durch. Doch es ist mir immer noch nicht gelungen in der historische Seeschlacht von Kizugawaguchi zu siegen. Ich  habe bestimmt schon 10 mal kläglich verloren.


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

> Doch es ist mir immer noch nicht gelungen in der historische Seeschlacht von Kizugawaguchi zu siegen. Ich habe bestimmt schon 10 mal kläglich verloren.


Nicht aufgeben! Übung macht den Meister!


----------



## böhser onkel (24. März 2011)

Der Dl dauert bei mir ewig lang


----------



## ChaoZ (29. März 2011)

Hallo,
eigentlich bin ich eher der Standart Call of Duty Spieler und habe nichts für Strategiespiele übrig. Battlefield ist meine Strategie, har har. Doch Shogun 2 sieht toll aus, das Setting ist eins der besten das sie hätten nehmen können. Ist das Spiel auch für Einsteiger gut? Ich hab in dem Genre nur Erfahrung mit Fußball Manager 11 und Anno 1404...

Wird's wohl hier drauf laufen:
AMD Athlon X3 440 bzw. X4
2GB DDR3
Radeon HD5670 512mb
Crysis 2 läuft Gott sei Dank noch perfekt...


----------



## neith (29. März 2011)

Hallo 
Nachdem ich heute Shogun 2 in meinen Händen halten durfte wurde es gleich installiert und ausprobiert. Nun habe ich allerdings ein Problem, meine Grafikkarte hat schon in der Übersichtskarte 100% GPU-Auslastung, Temperatur steigt auf 88 Grad wobei mein Lüfter mit über 55% dreht, ein Novum bei meiner GTX470 Soc, selbst wenn in sonst einem Game die gpu auslastung auf 100% is dreht die net ansatzweise so hoch und wird net mal im uningine benchmark dermaßen warm, das ganze bei offenem case btw. So nebenbei stockt die Übersichtskarte immer wieder extremst, die Schlachten hingegen laufen total flüssig, außer ich zoom bei 3 fach speed mal schnell rein, dann aber auch nur für ne sekunde.

Mein System:

AMD Phenom X6 1090T
MSI 890Fx-Gd70
4 Gig OCZ amd black edition Ram 1600 Mhz
Gigabyte GTX470 SOC
Cougar CMX 550
und das ganze is auf ner 1TB Spinpoint F4 von Samsung installiert.

Kann mir jemand sagen warum die Graka bei dem Spiel so auszuckt?


----------



## Chaule (31. März 2011)

Hast du den aktuellen Nvidea-Treiber installiert?

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit einem älteren Treiber bei Empire-Total War, damals noch mit einer 260GTX.


----------



## knoedelfan (31. März 2011)

Bei den aktuellen Nvidia-Treibern muss man allerdings darauf achten, ob die eigene Nvidia-Karte wirklich unterstützt wird. Denn einige neuere Treiber sind nur
für bestimmte (neue) Nvidia-Karten geeignet. Diese lassen sich aber meist (bei BETA weis ich es nicht) nicht mit der falschen Hardware installieren.


----------



## neith (31. März 2011)

Also, mit dem neuesten Betatreiber läufts wieder ziemlich normal, allerdings bleibt das Problem, dass meine Graka selbst in der Übersichtskarte auf 100% GPU Auslastung hängt und die Temperatur auf 88 Grad steigt, selbst im unigine benchmark mit extreme Einstellungen, AA, etc. geht die nie über 75, aber die Übersichtskarte in Shogun 2 schafft das? Und die 75 waren bei geschlossenem Case ohne Lüfter im Seitenteil, die 88 erreiche ich bei offenem case, das nächste is, dass meine CPU zwar nie richtig gefordert wird, aber der Kühler hochdreht, dass man meint der müsste 10 AKWs kühlen... Entweder ich werd langsam paranoid oder da stimmt was net mit dem Game...


----------



## wiley (1. April 2011)

hier gibts schonmal die erste mini-mod compilation:

[Released] Shogun 2: All In One Mod (Version 1.8) - Total War Center Forums

viel spass


----------



## nederhash (1. April 2011)

danke


----------



## k.meier (7. April 2011)

hi leute
bin am überlegen wegen Shogun 2 , und wollt fragen ob sich das mit ner 4890 Hd halbwegs zocken lässt. Hab nämlich nur direct x 10.1 und noch kein 11.

lg


----------



## crah (7. April 2011)

hi,

bestimmt lässt es sich mit einer 4890 hd zocken.
Ich spiele es mit höchsten einestellungen mit meiner GTX 280 und es läuft flüssig.

mfg crah


----------



## Predi (7. April 2011)

Das Spiel erinnert mich irgendwie an Imperial Glory ^^


----------



## k.meier (7. April 2011)

danke für die Rückmeldung  merkst du iwie das des nicht direct x 11 ist.(im Vergleich zu ner andren Karte eventuell, oder video?)
lg
Edit: Ich spiel in 1920 mal 1080. welche Auflösung hast du?


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. April 2011)

Ich glaube nicht das du es groß merkst ob du DX11 hast oder nicht!


----------



## botr (9. April 2011)

k.meier schrieb:


> hi leute
> bin am überlegen wegen Shogun 2 , und wollt fragen ob sich das mit ner 4890 Hd halbwegs zocken lässt. Hab nämlich nur direct x 10.1 und noch kein 11.
> 
> lg


 
Niemals zockst du flüssig


----------



## botr (9. April 2011)

Selbst ein 2600k 3,8 ghz und eine 590gtx bringt auf alles ultra nich mehr als 10 - 19 fps im maximum zoom und alle einheiten auf einem fleck bei keinem zoom locker 135 fps aber zoom geht mit keinem system flüssig bei massenschlachten


----------



## wiley (9. April 2011)

das sollte durch den hoffentlich bald erscheinenden patch behoben werden.

@crah

du solltest es ohne probleme spielen können,nur halt nicht auf max


----------



## crah (9. April 2011)

doch ich spiele es so hoch wie ich es kann bloß bei riesigen schlachten kriege ich halt fps einbrüche aber es hält sich in grenzen


----------



## wiley (9. April 2011)

crah schrieb:


> doch ich spiele es so hoch wie ich es kann bloß bei riesigen schlachten kriege ich halt fps einbrüche aber es hält sich in grenzen



die habe ich auch mit ner gtx570,vorallem beim reinzoomen 

na hoffentlich erscheint bald der patch,wenn ich lego spielen will klaue ich nem kind seine kiste   (fehlendes fsaa)


----------



## botr (10. April 2011)

Hast du auch einen 2600k???

Lest euch dasnmal durch wie können die mit Dx 11 spielen??!

Hardware: Technik-Check: Total War: Shogun 2 - Systemanforderungen und Grafikvergleich bei GameStar.de


----------



## botr (10. April 2011)

Das ist doch ein witz die anfoderung sind viel höher

Original-Ansicht - Total War: Shogun 2 Techniktabelle - Gamestar.de


----------



## botr (10. April 2011)

Was heist hält sich in grenzen bei einem 2600k und 590 gtx sackt sienein bis 9 fps alles auf ultra 1920x1080 und einheitenanzahl maximum im battle!!!! Das is doch eine verarsche


----------



## wiley (10. April 2011)

botr schrieb:


> Hast du auch einen 2600k???
> 
> Lest euch dasnmal durch wie können die mit Dx 11 spielen??!
> 
> Hardware: Technik-Check: Total War: Shogun 2 - Systemanforderungen und Grafikvergleich bei GameStar.de



falls du mich meintest,nene.ich habe noch nen guten alten q9550@3.6GhZ.werde wohl auf ivy bridge warten.

zum DX11,die hatten eine andere version als die,die verkauft wurde.deshalb setze ich meine hoffnungen ja auf den patch


----------



## botr (10. April 2011)

Hast du deinen 570 gtx oc? Hast du [fraps]zum fps anzeigen? Spielst du auf ultra? Und die letzte frage wenn du alles auf ultra hast und machst nur einheitendetails auf mittel...gehts da sehr viel besser bei dir bei mir leuft es dann mit 50 fps im maxi zoom bei max einheiten bei der benutzerdefinierten landschlacht.. Grüße


----------



## botr (10. April 2011)

Core i7-990X Extreme Edition vs. Core i7-2600K. Page 4 - X-bit labs das mal dazu und die neurn ivy bridge sind nur 20 prozent schneller aber nicht in vergleich mit dem top model 2600k!!! Die werden das auch nich rumreisen  muss am spiel liegen bei mir ist nur ein kern richtig ausgenutzt....hoffe es kommt
bald mal ein patch


----------



## wiley (10. April 2011)

also mit FPS messungen kann ich dir nicht dienen.nur mit meinen trüben alten augen^^ (wenns flüssig ist,ists flüssig.egal ob 35+ oder 60 fps.spiele immer mit vsync.)
ja die gtx 570 lüppt mit 800MhZ@0.98v (medium OC)
einstellungen sind bis auf SSAO auf max was das menü hergibt.
die einheiten details stelle ich nicht auf mittel weil ich nen textur mod drauf habe der nur auf ultra funktioniert.
habe derbste fps einbrüche NUR wenn ich ganz ins getümmel zoome (auch mit vanilla spiel).die einheiten zahl ist dabei egal.ob 1000 vs.1000 oder 10000 vs.10000 
der bench link von dir beinhaltet keinen ivy bridge prozessor.gibts ja auch noch garnicht 

das mit dem geruckel ist hundert pro ne sache die per patch behoben wird.an der hardware liegts nicht.
die multicore auslastung lässt auch SEHR zu wünschen übrig.
also wenn ich mir Nappy TW angucke,dat flutscht wie euft^^


----------



## botr (10. April 2011)

Nein das sag ich ja auch nich man sagt die sollen 20% besser sein... Na ja....mit dem benchmark wollt ich nur ausdrücken das er momentan der
Beste und schnellste is der auf dem markt is in sachen gaming!!! Deshalb hab ich mich gewundert warum die fps so einbrechen im zoom. Fraps is ein kostenloses programm was super is zum nachvollziehen der fps raten hab ich schon jahre lang hier mal ein link is zu empfehlen nur wenn du willst. http://www.chip.de/downloads/FRAPS_13010723.html


Hast du gta 4 liberty city?


----------



## botr (10. April 2011)

..........


----------



## nederhash (11. April 2011)

botr schrieb:


> Was heist hält sich in grenzen bei einem 2600k und 590 gtx sackt sienein bis 9 fps alles auf ultra 1920x1080 und einheitenanzahl maximum im battle!!!! Das is doch eine verarsche


 
dann spiel nicht auf ultra....immer beschweren sich die leute über performance und fordern trotzdem perfekte grafik. dann kommt sowas wie bei crysis -> crysis2...
bei soviel detaillierten einheiten und und der grafik braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn die fps beim zoomen in ne massenschlacht einbrechen....!


----------



## botr (11. April 2011)

Dann sollen sie die empfohlenen systemanfoderung anpassen und die leute nich verarschen...die entwickler prahlen mit der anzahl der einheiten die bei shogun 2 auf dem bildschirm sind und keine sau kanns auf all max in zoom auf über 30 fps zocken egal weche gpu oder cpu auf dem markt is aktuell 2011..... solche idioten und nur 1 kern ausgelastet und die anderen bei 30 20 10 prozent solln mal nicht scheiss beta versionen andrehen sondern optimierte versionen!!!! kein wunder das keiner mehr was kauft crysis 2 120 fps avg das nenn ich optimiert


----------



## wiley (11. April 2011)

nabend,

einfach mal die tage auf den patch warten.erscheint laut offiziellem CA post "very soon".


----------



## botr (12. April 2011)

Hoffe das CA hin bekommt dann gibts volle punktzahl


----------



## hanfi104 (13. April 2011)

Ich kann Shogun 2 im großen und ganzen gut ruckelfrei zocken.
I7 920 @ 3,2
gtx 570 @ 742/1900
Alles max(was das Menü hergibt) 1920x1080
Vielleicht auch wichtig, das Spiel ist auf meine RAID 0 installiert.
Nur manchmal gehts ein bisschen runter, dann ruckelts schon, aber zu vernachlässigen


----------



## botr (15. April 2011)

wiley schrieb:


> das sollte durch den hoffentlich bald erscheinenden patch behoben werden.
> 
> @crah
> 
> du solltest es ohne probleme spielen können,nur halt nicht auf max


 


hanfi104 schrieb:


> Ich kann Shogun 2 im großen und ganzen gut ruckelfrei zocken.
> I7 920 @ 3,2
> gtx 570 @ 742/1900
> Alles max(was das Menü hergibt) 1920x1080
> ...


 

Bringt denn raid so viel mehr leistung? 

Und 2. Hast du alle hacken drin unten und einheitengröße und einheitendetails auf ultra?


----------



## wiley (15. April 2011)

bis zum dx11 patch dauerts wohl nochmal ca.vier wochen^^

zitat aus dem TW forum:

*Official DX11 statement 				*

Hi guys,

In the weeks since Total War: Shogun 2’s launch, we’ve been working  super-hard to make the Shogun 2 experience as great as we can make it.  As part of our long-term commitment to supporting the game, we’ve been  making issues identified by members of our community our top priority.

So, we’re planning to roll out some fairly substantial fixes in the  coming weeks and months. The first stage of this is Patch 2 which, we’re  thrilled to announce, will also upgrade the engine to DirectX 11. This  means those of you with DX11-capable cards will be able to access  features such as hardware tessellation and enhanced shadowing. Patch 2  will also bring Anti-Aliasing support.

Since Shogun 2’s launch, we’ve been completely blown away by the success  of multiplayer. However, the multiplayer issues many of you have  identified require our thorough attention, so that’s a really big  priority as well. You can expect a raft of multiplayer fixes and  modifications in Patch 2, and beyond.

You’ll appreciate that all this takes a lot of time and testing, and  while we’re working as hard as we can, we may not quite make the 2-4  week post-launch window that we’d originally hoped to hit. We’re aiming  to get patch 2 to you in the first week of May though, so not long to  wait now.

Thanks for your ongoing patience, and please bear with us!

Craig​


----------



## hanfi104 (15. April 2011)

botr schrieb:


> Bringt denn raid so viel mehr leistung?
> 
> Und 2. Hast du alle hacken drin unten und einheitengröße und einheitendetails auf ultra?


 Ich hab bis zu 200 Mbyte readspeed

die Grafikeinstellungen sind im Screenshot


----------



## botr (16. April 2011)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Ich hab bis zu 200 Mbyte readspeed
> 
> die Grafikeinstellungen sind im Screenshot


 
Wie mach ich raid brauch ich da bestimmte festplatten?


----------



## wiley (16. April 2011)

@hanfi104

sehe ich das richtig?du spielst mit 1024*768?
falls ja ists kein wunder das es flutscht^^

@botr

dafür brauchst du zwei gleiche festplatten und nen raidcontroller.


----------



## hanfi104 (16. April 2011)

wiley schrieb:


> @hanfi104
> 
> sehe ich das richtig?du spielst mit 1024*768?
> falls ja ists kein wunder das es flutscht^^
> ...


Wie du an der Screenshotauflösung siehst ist es auf 1920x1080, außerdem ist die aktuelle Auflösung mit den gelben Balken markiert 

zu Raid: Wikipedia ;D


----------



## botr (16. April 2011)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Wie du an der Screenshotauflösung siehst ist es auf 1920x1080, außerdem ist die aktuelle Auflösung mit den gelben Balken markiert
> 
> zu Raid: Wikipedia ;D


 
Ok danke zum deiner einstellung wenn du ne massen schlacht machst und voll reinzoomst hast du weniger als 20 fps oder 10 fps mach mal fraps an dann siehst du es bei deinem system müsste es schon bei 10 vs 10 einheiten so sein


----------



## hanfi104 (16. April 2011)

botr schrieb:


> Ok danke zum deiner einstellung wenn du ne massen schlacht machst und voll reinzoomst hast du weniger als 20 fps oder 10 fps mach mal fraps an dann siehst du es bei deinem system müsste es schon bei 10 vs 10 einheiten so sein


 Nur im ersten Bild, in dieser ganz bestimmten Höche hatte ich 12 fps, noch näher(Bild 2,4,5) warens wieder 22 und mehr, weiter weg(Bild 3,6) gings teils bis auf 30 rauf.
Mein Feind hatte die gleiche Aufstellung wie ich, für maximale Einheitenanzahl.
Ich hab FRAPS immer an


----------



## wiley (16. April 2011)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Wie du an der Screenshotauflösung siehst ist es auf 1920x1080, außerdem ist die aktuelle Auflösung mit den gelben Balken markiert
> 
> zu Raid: Wikipedia ;D



na da hab ich mich wohl verguckt 

spiele auf 1680*1080 und habe in etwa die gleichen fps wie du-ausser ich zoome GANZ rein ins getümmel.da sinds ca 10- ^^

jedoch empfinde ich es nicht als flüssig.


----------



## hanfi104 (16. April 2011)

wiley schrieb:


> na da hab ich mich wohl verguckt
> 
> spiele auf 1680*1080 und habe in etwa die gleichen fps wie du-ausser ich zoome GANZ rein ins getümmel.da sinds ca 10- ^^
> 
> jedoch empfinde ich es nicht als flüssig.


 
Ich war es gewohnt mit einer GTX 275 Napoleon auf max zu zocken, da waren 22fps glückssache 
Bin dem gegenüber ziemlich abgestumpft


----------



## wiley (16. April 2011)

hehe,verständlich 

habe Nappy auf ner 5870 gezockt.lief wunnabar.

nur werde ich hier wohl auf den patch warten müssen,so machts mir einfach keinen spass.

fsaa+vernünftige multicore auslastung sind bei diesem titel absolute pflicht


----------



## megaapfel (17. April 2011)

Was bedeutet es denn, wenn ein Clan mit dem ich ein Handelsabkommen habe sich eine Handelsroute mit mir teilt und er eine Flotte auf meiner Handelsroute stehen hat mit 2 gekreuzten Schwertern drüber?
Beklaut der mich dann? Wenn ja, warum kann ich nicht Handelsrouten überfallen, ohne den Krieg zu erklären?


----------



## botr (17. April 2011)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Nur im ersten Bild, in dieser ganz bestimmten Höche hatte ich 12 fps, noch näher(Bild 2,4,5) warens wieder 22 und mehr, weiter weg(Bild 3,6) gings teils bis auf 30 rauf.
> Mein Feind hatte die gleiche Aufstellung wie ich, für maximale Einheitenanzahl.
> Ich hab FRAPS immer an


 
Ich find das von CA eine schweinerei das die fps so runter gehen wenn du die einheitendetails auf mittel machst kannst ja mal testen dann flutschts egal ob zoom oder nich da wurde wieder mal nich optimiert


----------



## wiley (17. April 2011)

megaapfel schrieb:


> Was bedeutet es denn, wenn ein Clan mit dem ich ein Handelsabkommen habe sich eine Handelsroute mit mir teilt und er eine Flotte auf meiner Handelsroute stehen hat mit 2 gekreuzten Schwertern drüber?
> Beklaut der mich dann? Wenn ja, warum kann ich nicht Handelsrouten überfallen, ohne den Krieg zu erklären?



nein er überfällt eine andere fraktion.hätte er es bei dir getan wäre der krieg erklärt worden.
geh mal mitm cursor auf die route und gucke wer alles involviert ist.dann kannste im diplomatie-schirm gucken mit wem er im krieg ist.
wenn du eine handelsroute überfällst wird krieg erklärt.


----------



## hanfi104 (17. April 2011)

botr schrieb:


> Ich find das von CA eine schweinerei das die fps so runter gehen wenn du die einheitendetails auf mittel machst kannst ja mal testen dann flutschts egal ob zoom oder nich da wurde wieder mal nich optimiert


 Aber sonst würde es doch kein sinn machen einen High-end PC zu haben, schlechte Optimierung/Programierung wird durch pure Power überwältigt


----------



## botr (17. April 2011)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Aber sonst würde es doch kein sinn machen einen High-end PC zu haben, schlechte Optimierung/Programierung wird durch pure Power überwältigt


 
Oh man du kennst dich nich so aus in der pc szene??? Wenn das spiel nich optimiert ist kannst du noch so gute hadware haben wenn die nicht ausgereitzt wird oder nich genutzt wird is es egal ob du 2 oder 4 590gtc oc hast oder nur eine


----------



## botr (17. April 2011)

Einfach gesagt wenn du einen menschen hast der nur schnell wächst wenn er fleisch ist...ist aber so programmiert das er keins ist wächst er dann schnell???


----------



## hanfi104 (17. April 2011)

botr schrieb:


> Oh man du kennst dich nich so aus in der pc szene??? Wenn das spiel nich optimiert ist kannst du noch so gute hadware haben wenn die nicht ausgereitzt wird oder nich genutzt wird is es egal ob du 2 oder 4 590gtc oc hast oder nur eine


 1. es gehen maximal 2 590 im Sli
2. Sli ist verdammt Treiberabhängig
3. ich kenn mich gut genug aus, zumindest in richtung der Games, siehe Bulletstorm, sehr schlecht optimiert (konsolenport halt) trotzdem kann man es mit genug power zocken. Bei Crysis 1 ist es ähnlich, die ATI/AMD haben eine höchere Shaderleistung, Nvidia kompensiert das einfach mit größeren/neueren Chips


----------



## prost (18. April 2011)

Sobald ich einer Multiplayer-Kampagne beitreten will, stürzt Shogun 2 bei mir ab 
Singleplayer läuft total gut, da gibts gar keine Probleme. Kennt jemand von euch das Problem (und vll auch die Lösung)?
MfG
prost

EDIT: Lag iwie an der Steam-Spielergruppe... jetzt gehts


----------



## botr (19. April 2011)

prost schrieb:


> Sobald ich einer Multiplayer-Kampagne beitreten will, stürzt Shogun 2 bei mir ab
> Singleplayer läuft total gut, da gibts gar keine Probleme. Kennt jemand von euch das Problem (und vll auch die Lösung)?
> MfG
> prost
> ...


 

Rede kein schwachsinn du hast genauso performence probleme wie alle anderen wenn ich das schon höre ,,Singleplayer läuft total gut, da gibts gar keine Probleme" bekomm ich das kotzen


----------



## Pokerclock (19. April 2011)

@botr

Achte bitte auf deine Ausdrucksweise. Es ist nicht notwendig andere User derart anzuflamen.

*B2T*


----------



## prost (19. April 2011)

Ähm... In den Schlachten hab ich rund 35 fps, da ruckelt überhaupt nichts, auch nicht wenn ich ganz nah ran zoome (1920x1080, max Details, Sys siehe Signatur)
Und auf der Übersichtskarte muss ich SSAO ausschalten, sonst gibts ein merkwürdiges ruckeln beim über die Karte scrollen (obwohl ich noch 40fps hab ).
Das wär der einzige Punkt, aber auf SSAO kann auf der Strategiekarte auch verzichten 
Ich versteh übrigens auch nicht warum du mich gleich so anfahren musst nur weil du Probleme hast und ich nicht. Wenn du dir eine Multi-GPU Karte kaufst, musst dich auf Probleme gefasst machen.
In deinem Fall sinds wohl die Treiber...


----------



## botr (19. April 2011)

Einer aus dem forum hat genau das gleiche system wie du und es geht unter 20 fps bei massenschlachten und vielen einheiten und mich nervt das geschwindle ich hab nen 2600k und ne 590gtx die dein system cpu gpu um längen schlägt...also muss es bei dir im zoom middle or full nich mehr wie 10 fps bei all ultra plus eiheitengrösse und details sein also fraps anlassen und realistisch bleiben


----------



## botr (19. April 2011)

Hier 4 von oben einfach mal lesen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/127647-sammelthread-total-war-shogun-2-a-13.html


----------



## botr (19. April 2011)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Nur im ersten Bild, in dieser ganz bestimmten Höche hatte ich 12 fps, noch näher(Bild 2,4,5) warens wieder 22 und mehr, weiter weg(Bild 3,6) gings teils bis auf 30 rauf.
> Mein Feind hatte die gleiche Aufstellung wie ich, für maximale Einheitenanzahl.
> Ich hab FRAPS immer an


 
So siehts aus


----------



## hanfi104 (19. April 2011)

botr schrieb:


> Mein kumpel hat genau das gleiche system wie du und es geht unter 20 fps bei massenschlachten und vielen einheiten und mich nervt das geschwindle ich hab nen 2600k und ne 590gtx die dein system cpu gpu um längen schlägt...also muss es bei dir im zoom middle or full nich mehr wie 10 fps bei all ultra plus eiheitengrösse und details sein also fraps anlassen und realistisch bleiben


 Nur weil bei dir dein SLI-system nicht richtig funkt, musst du das nich auf andere schließen. Mit dem 920 auf 4GHz könnte das locker gehn vielleicht + bisschen Graka OC, muss ich mal testen.
Außerdem hat er SSAO aus

Edit:
CPU 4GHz ohne Turbo mit HT, Graka 800/1950/1600, SSAO war an
CPU limitert bei Massenschlachten(3,2GHz 12 FPS, 4GHz 15FPS), es wird fast nur der erste Kern ausgelastet, bin ich nie auf 40 FPS gekommen (auf dem Schlachtfeld)


----------



## botr (19. April 2011)

Habs auch mit meiner alten 580 gtx probiert is genauso


----------



## botr (19. April 2011)

SSAO an oder aus ist bei mir kein unterschied nur tiefenschärfe aus bringt bis zu 30 fps mehr


----------



## botr (19. April 2011)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Nur weil bei dir dein SLI-system nicht richtig funkt, musst du das nich auf andere schließen. Mit dem 920 auf 4GHz könnte das locker gehn vielleicht + bisschen Graka OC, muss ich mal testen.
> Außerdem hat er SSAO aus
> 
> Edit:
> ...




Und wie erklärst du dir dann das er ruckelfrei spielt egal ob zoom oder nicht ??


----------



## hanfi104 (19. April 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, ihc hab keine AhnungIch glaubs ihm nicht
Aber kannst du pls deine Posts editieren statt immer mehr/neue zu posten, danke


----------



## botr (19. April 2011)

Ja schreib mit tele muss da immer meine signatur ändern werd drauf achten
Kommt bald mal ein patch das 4 kerne ausgelastet werden???


----------



## prost (19. April 2011)

> Einer aus dem forum hat genau das gleiche system wie du und es geht unter 20 fps bei massenschlachten und vielen einheiten und mich nervt das geschwindle ich hab nen 2600k und ne 590gtx die dein system cpu gpu um längen schlägt...also muss es bei dir im zoom middle or full nich mehr wie 10 fps bei all ultra plus eiheitengrösse und details sein also fraps anlassen und realistisch bleiben


Es gibt viele Faktoren in nem System. Bei dir muss es an den der Multi-GPU liegen (Treiber etc.), zumindest mit deiner 590er. Wenn es bei deiner 580 auch so ist, liegt es halt noch an was anderem...
2 GPUs sind halt manchmal doch schlechter als eine  Und Massenschlachten laufen bei mir flüssig. Ist mir vollkommen egal was du mir einreden willst. 
Mich nerven Leute die andere schlecht machen weil sie selber genervt sind. punkt.

@hanfi104: Ja ich hab die 570er auf 800Mhz Chiptakt..


----------



## hanfi104 (20. April 2011)

prost schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Faktoren in nem System. Bei dir muss es an den der Multi-GPU liegen (Treiber etc.), zumindest mit deiner 590er. Wenn es bei deiner 580 auch so ist, liegt es halt noch an was anderem...
> 2 GPUs sind halt manchmal doch schlechter als eine  Und Massenschlachten laufen bei mir flüssig. Ist mir vollkommen egal was du mir einreden willst.
> Mich nerven Leute die andere schlecht machen weil sie selber genervt sind. punkt.
> 
> @hanfi104: Ja ich hab die 570er auf 800Mhz Chiptakt..


 Nice, gut geraten 
Das mit dem "Ruckeln" kommt nur in einer ganz bestimmten Höhe der Kammera in einer großen Schlacht vor, habs vorher auch nicht bemerkt


----------



## botr (20. April 2011)

prost schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Faktoren in nem System. Bei dir muss es an den der Multi-GPU liegen (Treiber etc.), zumindest mit deiner 590er. Wenn es bei deiner 580 auch so ist, liegt es halt noch an was anderem...
> 2 GPUs sind halt manchmal doch schlechter als eine  Und Massenschlachten laufen bei mir flüssig. Ist mir vollkommen egal was du mir einreden willst.
> Mich nerven Leute die andere schlecht machen weil sie selber genervt sind. punkt.
> 
> ...


----------



## prost (20. April 2011)

Ja.. 4vs4 hab ich (außer einmal Multiplayer, da gabs dann aber Verbindungsprobleme) noch nie ausprobiert..
Muss ich gleich mal machen


----------



## botr (20. April 2011)

prost schrieb:


> Ja.. 4vs4 hab ich (außer einmal Multiplayer, da gabs dann aber Verbindungsprobleme) noch nie ausprobiert..
> Muss ich gleich mal machen


 
Musst aber alle eiheiten reinhauen bis anschlag überall


----------



## prost (20. April 2011)

Mit dem neuen NVIDIA 270.61 ist das seltsame Ruckeln auf der Kampagnenkarte mit SSAO weg 
Insofern hab ich jetzt alles auf max incl. VSync, Schärfentiefe, HDR und blabla..
Später probiere ich dann das 4vs4.. Erstmal noch bisschen Kampagne zocken


----------



## botr (22. April 2011)

Hab noch jemanden der alles so hat wie du an hardware stockt 4vs4 also spiel nicht ausreichend optimiert


----------



## knoedelfan (25. April 2011)

Kann das sein oder irren sich meine alten Augen? Da wartet ein Patch, der mir in der Größe von 9,517.6MB angezeigt wird. Sind das tatsächlich 9,5GigaByte
Patch-Daten...... Das entspräche ja dem vollständigen Spiel auf den gelieferten 2 DVD´s.


----------



## k.meier (25. April 2011)

hi leute
Ich würd auch gerne mal meine Meinung kund tun. Bin Jetzt von ner 4890 HD auf die 560 Ti umgestiegen. Aber so Welt bewegend find ich das in Shogun net. Ich habe auch den neuesten Treiber installiert und alles voll auf Ultra aufgedreht. Ich weiß net, wie ihr das eingestellt habt.? Ich hab einfach mal alles auf Ultra. SSAO hab ich noch net probiert, obs dann besser aussieht.(achja zocke auf nem 24 Zoll, HD Monitor). Vieleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Tips für die Einstellungen geben.

lg k. meier


----------



## hanfi104 (25. April 2011)

k.meier schrieb:


> hi leute
> Ich würd auch gerne mal meine Meinung kund tun. Bin Jetzt von ner 4890 HD auf die 560 Ti umgestiegen. Aber so Welt bewegend find ich das in Shogun net. Ich habe auch den neuesten Treiber installiert und alles voll auf Ultra aufgedreht. Ich weiß net, wie ihr das eingestellt habt.? Ich hab einfach mal alles auf Ultra. SSAO hab ich noch net probiert, obs dann besser aussieht.(achja zocke auf nem 24 Zoll, HD Monitor). Vieleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Tips für die Einstellungen geben.
> 
> lg k. meier


 Shogun 2 läuft auch noch nicht in seiner vollen Pracht. Erst wenn der DX11 Patch kommt, gibts AA und Shadermodel 5


----------



## k.meier (25. April 2011)

na dann warten wir gespannt auf den patch.lg


----------



## wiley (25. April 2011)

knoedelfan schrieb:


> Kann das sein oder irren sich meine alten Augen? Da wartet ein Patch, der mir in der Größe von 9,517.6MB angezeigt wird. Sind das tatsächlich 9,5GigaByte
> Patch-Daten...... Das entspräche ja dem vollständigen Spiel auf den gelieferten 2 DVD´s.



steam will das spiel herunterladen um es zu installieren.

um es von der dvd zu installieren:

1. Starten Sie die Setup-Datei auf der DVD1 von Total War: Shogun 2 und folgen Sie den Installationsanweisungen

2. Nachdem Steam irrtümlich mit dem »vollen« Dateidownload begonnen hat, gehen Sie in die Steam-Bibliothek und klicken mit der rechten Maustaste auf Shogun 2 und wählen »Lokale Dateien löschen«.

3. Dann Steam komplett beenden (Steam > Beenden).

4. Anschließend auf den Windows-Startbutton klicken und im Suchfeld (Vista / Windows 7) folgendes eingeben: »e:\setup.exe« (ohne die Anführungszeichen) Das »e:« ist jeweils durch den Laufwerksbuchstaben des DVD-Laufwerkes zu ersetzen. (Bitte beachten Sie, dass dieser Schritt eventuell nicht nötig ist, d.h. sobald Sie Steam in Schritt 3 beendet haben, kann die Setup-Datei bereits ganz normal gestartet und von DVD installiert werden)

5. Danach startet die Setup-Routine wie gehabt, dieses Mal installiert Steam jedoch von den DVDs, anstatt das Spiel herunterzuladen.


----------



## knoedelfan (26. April 2011)

Hallo wiley

Neinnein. Steam bzw. Shogun 2 ist ja bereits seit Wochen vollständig installiert (genau so wie in Deiner Anleitung beschrieben).

Nun will Steam aber erneut ein Update herunter laden (ich habe temporär die Download-Funktion aktiviert!). Die Downloadfunktion ist normal
wg. meiner langsamen Internet-Verbindung deaktiviert!

Nun bietet mir Steam aber einen Download an, der eben 9,5GB entspricht. Es stellt sich eben nun die Frage ob das bei jedem so ist, oder nur bei mir!


----------



## Speedguru (26. April 2011)

ich denke das ist ein bug, weil vllt. irgendwelche Daten verschollen sind?! Bei mir mag er nix downloaden^^


----------



## knoedelfan (26. April 2011)

Aha, also ein Bug..... . Das Gefühl hat mich ebenfalls schon beschlichen.  Ich hatte vor 2 Wochen das System per Acronis von HDD auf SSD geklont.
Es gab dabei bereits mit der Übersetzungssoftware "Babylon" ein Problem..... Babylon liest während der Installation offensichtlich die Festplatten-ID
aus und speichert sie...... Ergebnis: Klon mit Babylon geht nicht. Normales Backup mit Windows 7 funktioniert jedoch.... verstehe das wer will!
Vieleicht ist das ja bei Steam ähnlich streng geregelt.

Ich hoffe (falls es so ist), das diese Erkenntnis anderen hilft, wenn das selbe Problem auftaucht.

Ich habe also heute begonnen, Shogun neu zu installieren. Jetzt sinds halt die "üblichen" 500MB nach der DVD-Installation, die noch fehlen.

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.


----------



## wiley (26. April 2011)

knoedelfan schrieb:


> Hallo wiley
> 
> Neinnein. Steam bzw. Shogun 2 ist ja bereits seit Wochen vollständig installiert (genau so wie in Deiner Anleitung beschrieben).
> 
> ...



achso achso^^KOMMANDO ZURÜCK! 

nen "verify integrity of game cache" haste schon gemacht oder?

tante edith:zu spät gesehen das du neu installiert hast -.-


----------



## knoedelfan (27. April 2011)

Ja. Habe nun neu installiert. Über die Steam-Funktion "Spiele sichern und wiederherstellen" hab ich nun eine Sicherung auf meinem Sicherungslaufwerk
hinterlegt. Werde das nun regelmäßig nach jedem Update so durchführen. Danke für Eure Tipps und die Hilfe.


----------



## The-GeForce (30. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich für mein Anliegen nicht ein neues Thema eröffnen möchte, versuche ich es einfach mal hier.

Ich war früher ein großer Fan von vergleichsweise einfachen Strategiespielen wie Age of Empires II oder Star Craft. Nun habe ich doch schon einige Jahre nichts mehr im Sektor Strategie gespielt. Aufgrund der Thematik gefällt mir Shogun 2 - Total War sehr gut.

Aber kommt man als "Halb-Anfänger" in das Spiel auch rein? Ich habe inzwischen recht oft gelesen, dass es für Einsteiger zu fordernd und unübersichtlich sei und bin deshalb auch ein bisschen verunsichert was den Kauf angeht (zumal man es wegen Accountbindung auch nicht mehr los wird).

Was würdet ihr sagen? Kann man das Spiel auch bedenkenlos einem interessierten Anfänger empfehlen oder ist doch mehr Strategenblut nötig um mit dem Spiel schnell (und mit Erfolg) klar zu kommen?


----------



## hanfi104 (30. April 2011)

Nachdem du kein kompletter neueinsteiger in dem Genre bist, müsstest du dich auch halbwegs schnell damit zurecht finden. Das Tutorial ist ganz hilfreich und es werden auch ständig Tipps eingeblendet und vorgelesen. Shogun 2 bzw die Total War Reihe ist aber nicht direkt vergleichbar mit Age of Empires oder so, denn Armeen werden in Städten gebaut/ausgebildet, die du erobern und ausbauen musst. Die Kampangenkarte ist Rundenbasierend und Armeen kämpfen auf einem Schlachtfeld in Echtzeit, wo man nicht einfach einheiten während des Kampfes nachbauen kann. Auf der Kampangenkarte, kannst du über Krieg und Frieden entscheiden indem du diplomtische Gespräche mit anderen Clans/Stämmen führst(Krieg, Handelsrouten, Bündnisse usw). Jede statt die du eroberst gibt dir Geld(Steuern), wovon du dir deine Armeen unterhalten und ausbauen musst aber auch die Städte erweitern(Straßen, Gebäude). Es gibt eine art Fähigkeitenbaum, wo Boni für bestimme Trupps oder Städte erforschen kannst, z.B. +1 auf Nahkampf für Speerträger oder + 5 % Besteuerung der Städte. Du solltest vielleicht ein paar Videos anschaun um zu schaun ob dir das so gefällt.


----------



## The-GeForce (30. April 2011)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Nachdem du kein kompletter neueinsteiger in dem Genre bist, müsstest du dich auch halbwegs schnell damit zurecht finden. Das Tutorial ist ganz hilfreich und es werden auch ständig Tipps eingeblendet und vorgelesen. Shogun 2 bzw die Total War Reihe ist aber nicht direkt vergleichbar mit Age of Empires oder so, denn Armeen werden in Städten gebaut/ausgebildet, die du erobern und ausbauen musst. Die Kampangenkarte ist Rundenbasierend und Armeen kämpfen auf einem Schlachtfeld in Echtzeit, wo man nicht einfach einheiten während des Kampfes nachbauen kann. Auf der Kampangenkarte, kannst du über Krieg und Frieden entscheiden indem du diplomtische Gespräche mit anderen Clans/Stämmen führst(Krieg, Handelsrouten, Bündnisse usw). Jede statt die du eroberst gibt dir Geld(Steuern), wovon du dir deine Armeen unterhalten und ausbauen musst aber auch die Städte erweitern(Straßen, Gebäude). Es gibt eine art Fähigkeitenbaum, wo Boni für bestimme Trupps oder Städte erforschen kannst, z.B. +1 auf Nahkampf für Speerträger oder + 5 % Besteuerung der Städte. Du solltest vielleicht ein paar Videos anschaun um zu schaun ob dir das so gefällt.


 
Danke, der einfache Tipp mit dem Video war in meinem Fall Gold bzw. Geld wert. Das Spiel sieht toll aus, sehr interessant auch, aber so wie ich mich gerade kenne, habe ich weder die Zeit noch die Muse mich in seine Komplexität einzuarbeiten. Dafür komm ich wohl doch zu wenig zum Spielen...


----------



## k.meier (6. Mai 2011)

hi leute

Der direct x 11 Patch sollte diese Woche kommen, hab ich hoffentlich richtig vernommen. Hat scho iwer was gelesen oder was mitbekommen, obs wirklich so ist?

lg


----------



## wiley (6. Mai 2011)

soll,ja.
obs was wird sehen wir spätestens montag.dann soll er erscheinen.


----------



## k.meier (9. Mai 2011)

der wird ja vermutlich direkt über steam eingespielt oder?
lg


----------



## Yakuza (9. Mai 2011)

ja wird er.
weiß jemand um wieviel uhr es losgeht?


----------



## böhser onkel (9. Mai 2011)

17 -19 uhr


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. Mai 2011)

Der Patch rollt, hätte ihn fast nicht bemerkt, aber auf einmal kam das typische Pop-Up "DL abgeschlossen" .... 2 Gig, hui ....


----------



## k.meier (10. Mai 2011)

könnte vieleicht schon mal jemand erste pics reinstellen, damit ma bissl den Unterschied sieht? Und ob sich die Begeisterung in Grenzen hält....


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Mai 2011)

Wir versuchen uns heute noch dran.


----------



## Shinchyko (10. Mai 2011)

Also sehr viel ändert sich nicht. Eigentlich.... njo man merkt schon den Unterschied. Das Spiel sieht einfach mit den neuen "kleinen" Details einfach runder aus. Ausserdem leuft das Spiel zumindest auf meinem Rechner besser als vorher. Das MLAA wirkt sich ebenfalls sehr gut auf das Bild aus. Habe heute auch für alle mal eine Benchtabelle erstellt. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kommentare-zu-strategie/153794-shogun-2-video-mit-directx-11-material-erschienen-zweiter-patch-mit-vielen-aenderungen-2.html 

Also ich werde diese Woche wieder richtig gut zocken und mal die 2te große Kampagne zuende bringen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Mai 2011)

Schwere Kiste...

DirectX 11 in Shogun 2: Vergleichsbilder und Qualitätsanalyse nach dem Patch - directx 11, patch, strategie, total war, shogun 2 total war


----------



## böhser onkel (13. Mai 2011)

Kostet Dx 11 viel Leistung? 
Bezweifel irgendwie dass meine Mühle das mit max Details packt


----------



## hanfi104 (13. Mai 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Kostet Dx 11 viel Leistung?
> Bezweifel irgendwie dass meine Mühle das mit max Details packt


 Hab auf Full HD und alles auf Max/An jetzt noch so 18 - 26 FPS, bei CPULimitierung(Massenschlachten) weniger, Sys siehe Sig


----------



## k.meier (26. Mai 2011)

hi leute

Hab grad das update über Steam bekommen von heute. Seitdem lässt sich Shogun nicht mehr starten. Hat wer dasselbe Problem wie ich, oder lässt sich das iwie wieder beheben?

lg


----------



## k.meier (26. Mai 2011)

hab was gefunden falls noch wer danach suchen sollte und es lesen will:
IKKO-IKKI Crash: Update..

lg


----------



## eXitus64 (27. Mai 2011)

jetzt sitze ich schon seit 16:15 vorm pc und bin noch immer mit der installation beschäftigt... in 3 minuten kann ich erst das spiel starten (INSTALLATIONSZEIT ÜBER 2 STUNDEN!!!!) ... ist doch echt nicht normal -,-"
das verdirbt mir schon einmal ordentlich die laune^^


----------



## eXitus64 (28. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie ruckeln die Bewegungsanimationen der Soldaten obwohl die restliche Spielewelt "flüssig" ist. Meine Frps sind mit 30 auch im grünen Bereich. :/
Weiß jemand was man dagegen unternehmen kann?!


----------



## wiley (8. Juni 2011)

eXitus64 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ruckeln die Bewegungsanimationen der Soldaten obwohl die restliche Spielewelt "flüssig" ist. Meine Frps sind mit 30 auch im grünen Bereich. :/
> Weiß jemand was man dagegen unternehmen kann?!


 
Falls es von weiter weg ist-das ist normal.Die Animationen nehmen mit der Entfernung immer mehr ab.
Ist in jedem TW Titel so,soll wohl Performance sparen.


----------



## d00mfreak (8. Juni 2011)

Weiß jemand, wie man da olle Menü beim Starten weg gekommt? Und wie man die Startzeit des Spiels verkürzen kann? Set dem DX11 Patch braucht das Spiel ne halbe Ewigkeit für den Start


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2013)

Ich habe mir das Spiel vor kurzen geholt und bin etwas enttäuscht. Den Kampagnenmodus finde ich sehr unübersichtlich/schwierig, obwohl ich vorher die Tutorials durchgegangen bin. Finde auch das man den Schwerpunkt auf die Schlachten hätte legen sollen und nicht ne Mischung aus Aufbaustrategie/Wirtschaftssimulation.

Zum Glück gibt es noch den "Gefechtsmodus" sonst würde das SPiel nur noch in der Ecke liegen.
Hinzukommen die langen Ladezeiten, das Spiel befindet sich schon auf meiner SSD, aber es lädt immer noch sehr lange.
Dann konnte ich es nicht von DVD installieren, sondern mußte es über Steam runterladen, was natürlich bei 20GB gedauert hat.

Zum Glück habe ich nur 20 Euro dafür bezahlt, aber habe es mir anders vorgestellt.


----------



## Frosdedje (23. Mai 2013)

Ich habe eine Frage:
Kennt jemand ein paar Einsteigertipps und weitere Tipps für das Spiel?




			
				Headcrash schrieb:
			
		

> Hinzukommen die langen Ladezeiten, das Spiel befindet sich schon auf meiner SSD, aber es lädt immer noch sehr lange.


Wie lange sind die?
Ich habe das Spiel auch auf einer SSD installiert (Crucial M4 512GB) installiert und vom Hauptmenü bis Spiel sind die Ladezeiten mit gefühlt 30 sec eher überschaubar.
Nur beim Spielestart bis Hauptmenü sind die Ladezeiten relativ lang.


----------



## SiQ (28. Mai 2013)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Spiel vor kurzen geholt und bin etwas enttäuscht. Den Kampagnenmodus finde ich sehr unübersichtlich/schwierig, obwohl ich vorher die Tutorials durchgegangen bin. Finde auch das man den Schwerpunkt auf die Schlachten hätte legen sollen und nicht ne Mischung aus Aufbaustrategie/Wirtschaftssimulation.
> 
> Zum Glück gibt es noch den "Gefechtsmodus" sonst würde das SPiel nur noch in der Ecke liegen.
> Hinzukommen die langen Ladezeiten, das Spiel befindet sich schon auf meiner SSD, aber es lädt immer noch sehr lange.
> ...



Hast du Empire gespielt? Shogun ist sowas von entschlackt und simpel, dass es mir keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat.


----------

